# Fitting a Lipo batt. into a xray t2 007



## NEFLCANE (Jul 12, 2008)

Would a Team checkpoint 4800 lipo fit?


----------



## TillRodsFly (Dec 25, 2006)

While hardcase lipos with "sub C" mouldings on the bottom make it a little more secure, I don't see why not. Just use "string tape" (that's what I call it) to strap it in or you can always use the universal Associated battery cups and put a little foam in the side gaps and possibly the bottom to make it a tight fit. Weatherstripping from your local auto parts store would work well since it has an adhesive backing on one side. Just a suggestion. Brian


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

You may have some clearance issues with the top deck plate. If you do just make a lipo tray and have the lipo battery stick out from the chassis.


----------



## casper60 (Feb 10, 2008)

I have no issues putting in an SMC 3200 pack. Fits perfect.


----------

